# SIM 180 vs VW Golf MK5 GT TDI.....



## Baker21 (Aug 7, 2007)

Hello all.............:wave:

Been a little busy of late and detailed this motor a few weekends back when we had that rather hot 'heat wave'.................:devil:

Bascially the car in question was passed onto me via a friend who's car I had detailed in the past:

http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=79803

Rob was the person responsible for getting me involved in this detailing lark really, he managed to let me borrow his mates Silverline Rotary for a day and after that I was hooked..................:buffer:

Rob still has his Golf and it's still looking in good shape but one of his work colleagues had recently invested in a nice clean example of a VW Golf MK5 Golf GT TDI, which needed some TLC, so after a chat with Tony he dropped it off on the Friday evening and early on the Saturday morning the Golf looked as follows:














































Not looking too bad but on closer inspection:



















As you can see it was a clear sunny day, nice and warm already so I knew it would be a tough days work ahead, so on with the detail........:detailer:

*The Detail Process*

First on the job list would be to sort out the wheels, so off they came to be cleaned and sealed.

Each wheel was cleaned with some Megs Wheel Brightner, AS Tardis, Wheel Schmitt and a Detailer Brush:



















The wheel was rinsed first:










Megs Wheel Brightner applied:










Aggiated wih the Wheel Shcmitt:










Detailer Brush then used for the smaller areas:










This was then rinsed again:










Some AS Tardis was then applied:










Left to work it's magic:










Rubbed with a Microfibre Cloth and looking better already:










Onto the front faces which were rinsed first:










Megs Wheel Brightner applied:










Then aggitated with a Detailer Brush:










The wheel then looked as follows:










This was then dried with a Waffle Weave Drying Towel:










Followed by a couple of coats of a CG Jetseal 109 via an Applicator Pad:










While the wheel was off I attended to the wheel arch which looked as follows:










With some Megs APC, Megs Large Brush and AG Wheel Brush, the arch then looked as follows:










And with the wheel back on:










I repeated this process on the other wheels and arches, taking some pics of the other arches - Driver's Side Front - Before:










After:










Passenger Side Front - Before:








#

Megs APC applied - with foaming head:










Aggitated with the Megs Large Brush:










Smaller areas with the AG Wheel Brush:










No after's though............:wall:

The car was washed using Powercraft Pressure Washer, Snow Foam with HD Elite Lance, 2BM consisting of Zaino Z7, Megs Buckets and Gritguards and Lambswool Wash Mitts:










The weather was now really hotting up and washing conditions were not ideal at all, so rinsing first:










I then foamed the car:










While the foam dwelled, I attacked the door shuts, boot shut and petrol cap with some Megs APC and a Detailer Brush:









































































The car was rinsed and then snow foamed again, I then washed the car using the 2BM so onto the wash bucket first:










Washed a few panels:










Then into the rinse bucket:










I then turned my attention to the paintwork and clayed the car with some Megs Last Touch and some Elite Fine Yellow Clay - Megs Last Touch applied first:










Then clayed that section, as you can see the heat was drying everything out straight away:










The clay looked as follows:










This was leaving a bit of a mess to say the least:










After I had clayed the car I then re-washed it and rinsed it, dried the car using a Waffle Weave Drying Towel to leave the following:










I then taped up the car with some 3M 3434 tape:










Then it was time for some correction work...........:buffer:

As I was working on my own I didn't take many pictures and as things progressed it was clear that time was against me in order to complete the car in a reasonable time. ...................:wall:

I worked with the SIM 180, starting with a 3M Polishing Pad and some Menz Final Finish and as expected this did little, with the sun blazing down the panels were so hot and the polish dried out very quickly so I then moved onto a Megs Polishing Pad with some 3M Ultrafine but this also did little, which took me by surprise............:doublesho

I then moved onto my trusty Megs Cutting Pad with some Menz IP and this removed some of the defects but not all, again I was slightly surprised by this and moved onto a 3M Compounding Pad with some 3M Fast Cut Plus and some 3M Ultra Fine, this worked well but as expected left a few trails in the paintwork which refined down well with some Megs 205 on a Megs Finishing Pad worked wonders...........:buffer:

So here are some comparison pics after all that waffling, Driver's Front Wing - Before:










After:










Bonnet - Before:










Left Hand Side Corrected - with trails before refining:










Refined:










Other side:










Right Hand Side Corrected - with trails before refining:










Refined:










Bonnet corrected:










After a long time on the machine in some very hot conditions, I was glad for the back of the house to final come into some shade so with a brief move around of the car it was looking as follows:










A fair amount of dust from the correction work was evident:










I then rinsed the car:










Some Pre-LSP beading:










Megs Last Touch was then applied:










The car was then dried with a Waffle Weave Drying Towel:










Now this is where things go away from the norm...............:doublesho

Regular readers will know that I am a big fan of Zaino and it's combination process however back before Xmas of 2009 I was in contact with Bryan, AKA gmblack3, about what other products on the market would be worth a try next to Zaino, I suggested Jeffs and Blackfire to him and decided to go with the Black Fire 'Wet over Ice' kit:










Basically got my parents to buy me this kit for Xmas and basically haven't used it since so thought I would let this Golf be my test bed..........:thumb:

So the first product to be applied would be the Wet Diamond All Finish Paint Protection via the supplied Applicator Pad:










Then a coat of the Midnight Sun Carnuba Wax via the supplied Applicator Pad:










Finally the Deep Gloss Spray with the use of a Microfibre Cloth:










I then cleaned all the glass with some Megs Glass Cleaner and some Glass Cleaning Cloths:










I then applied some Megs Hyper Dressing to the Wheel Arches and external Black Trim:










Some Gummi Flege Stift to the exterior rubber seals:










And onto a current favourite of mine on the tyre dressing front some AS Highstyle via a Paint Brush:










*The Results:*

















































































































































For me this had to be the most challenging paintwork correction yet, very similar to the Audi A6 I completed recently as it was so tough but more so due to the conditions, I wanted to get the gazebo up to help out but I would have then struggled to see the defects so instead working on very warm paintwork............:doublesho

Great to use the Blackfire Kit and I have to say I am impressed with it, all stages were easy to use and easy to remove, however I don't think it's as slick as the Zaino process but nevertheless I will be using it again.........

Tony seemed happy with the results and has some plans to change the wheels and suspension, etc, lovely conditioned motor this one and hopefully looks a little better now..............:car:

Comments good or bad welcome as always..........


----------



## carrera2s (Jun 28, 2009)

Fab job and write up! Well done!:thumb:


----------



## Mark E (May 31, 2010)

Nice work mate I have a golf plus in exactly the same colour and it is a real bugger to keep swirl free. You have done a great job with this one though!!


----------



## Warwickshire Detailer (Oct 11, 2009)

Great work in hot conditions Baker! 

:thumb:


----------



## c16rkc (Apr 15, 2010)

Wow the shine on your car is amazing...

Excellent thorough job there!


----------



## colarado red (Jun 5, 2008)

Nice work and write up as usual:thumb::thumb:


----------



## mdk1 (Jun 19, 2006)

Nice work Simon.


----------



## ryand (Jul 18, 2008)

Another tough one with a great result.


----------



## Bensenn_GER (Mar 24, 2010)

Nice results, but I wouldn't try polishing in direct sunlight. Didn't you have heat problems?  Especially on a black car?
Paint always becomes quite hot, even if I am polishing in the garage.


----------



## PIT (Apr 22, 2010)

Good job


----------



## Ronnie (Nov 15, 2006)

stunning work as usual very very nice finish!


----------



## Baker21 (Aug 7, 2007)

Bensenn_GER said:


> Nice results, but I wouldn't try polishing in direct sunlight. Didn't you have heat problems?  Especially on a black car?
> Paint always becomes quite hot, even if I am polishing in the garage.


I did indeed have a few problems polishing in direct sunlight but managed to move the car around in the shade throughout the day to ensure that it was manageable, sometimes you have to get the detail done in the conditions your working in, in this case I just had to persevere, the paintwork was warm but little I could do..........

It was tough going but I think the end results were worth it........:thumb:


----------



## willskoda (Jun 7, 2010)

Great work as usual Baker :thumb:


----------



## Bensenn_GER (Mar 24, 2010)

Baker21 said:


> It was tough going but I think the end results were worth it........:thumb:


100% agree with that. :thumb:


----------



## Derek Mc (Jun 27, 2006)

Really adore reading posts like this and the tips I can pick up many thanks


----------



## Drapoon (Jun 9, 2010)

Hi fella

Fantastic job – green with envy!

I have exactly the same colour Golf & I echo everyone’s comments on how hard the paint is to correct

Now sorry to hijack your post but………. 

I have had a dual orbital polisher for a few months now & had several attempts to remove the swirls & light scratches in my paint but without much joy

I’ve got all the equipment but obviously lack the skills to achieve good results, I’ve had 4 attempts with varying degrees of success - all unsatisfactory

I’m sure more can be done as the swirls marks are very light but the paint is v tough making the job more difficult. 
I used my kit on a few dark fords & Vauxhalls with great outcomes! 

Are you available provide a tutorial at all? 

Tbh I would be happy to hand the car over to you for a correction & watch if I may?! I live in Northants too ;-)

Pls do pm me a quote

My wash process:

Jet wash 
Muc- off agitated with fine brush on door shuts, petrol cap & wheels
Snow foam with valet pro
Leave to dwell then rinse off
Zymol ph neutral shampoo with microfibre mitt
Dry using ultraplush drying towel
Clay using fine clay & quick detailer or weak shampoo/water mix
Machine polish using combination of das-6 kestel, white orange & yellow menzerna pads & 3m fast cut plus, menzerna polishes, Ag ultimate deep shine
Snow foam dust off & dry
Seal with AG
Wax with Poor boys natty blue
Tyres AG tyre dressing


Where am I going wrong?!

thanks


Martin


----------



## Baker21 (Aug 7, 2007)

Derek Mc said:


> Really adore reading posts like this and the tips I can pick up many thanks


Glad that my posts can be of help mate, simple processes with the odd new product now and again............:thumb:



Drapoon said:


> Hi fella
> 
> Fantastic job - green with envy!
> 
> ...


No problem with the thread hi-jack mate and it sounds like you have a good process but using a DA on VAG paint is always going to be a struggle, not sure if you have looked elsewhere but if you have some time then this is an interesting read:

http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=136884

I have seen this method used in the flesh and the results speak for themselves, also tried to adopt this myself.

As with most things to do with detailing, it just takes time and patience but I will drop you a PM with my thoughts.........:thumb:


----------



## Drapoon (Jun 9, 2010)

Cool many thanks for the reply! - I managed to read your msg but not reply. Serves me right for being a long time lurker & never registering! 

Apologies for treating this thread like a problem page in womans own!

I've read the guides (including KG) but still struggling ;-(

I have two issues, firstly I'm not getting the swirls removed but secondly, instead I have created a milky cloudy greyish paint finish in places (particularly bonnet, where buffer trail can be seen, & top of door/bottom of windows) It was suggested I had either baked the polish on or used too much product but after having another go (on a much cooler day) I haven't been able to remove these unsightly marks. I made sure I used a pea sized amount of product for approx every 400mm sq part of panel this time round.

The plus side is that from 10 yards my car looks stunning, sadly close up not quite so!

Any ideas?:wall:

I would be more than happy to pay for a little of your time & come see you or vice versa


----------



## Baker21 (Aug 7, 2007)

Drapoon said:


> Cool many thanks for the reply! - I managed to read your msg but not reply. Serves me right for being a long time lurker & never registering!
> 
> Apologies for treating this thread like a problem page in womans own!
> 
> ...


Another PM coming your way, so we don't clog up this thread..........:thumb:


----------



## GIZTO29 (May 8, 2009)

Great work there as usual mate but i wouldve been cacking in that heat.


----------



## -tom- (Jan 27, 2009)

very nice work si


----------



## Baker21 (Aug 7, 2007)

GIZTO29 said:


> Great work there as usual mate but i wouldve been cacking in that heat.


You wouldn't believe how hot it was, so hot that I managed to burn all my neck and back, being an idiot detailing with no top on!!!


----------



## RandomlySet (Jul 10, 2007)

cracking work as always mate


----------



## GIZTO29 (May 8, 2009)

Baker21 said:


> You wouldn't believe how hot it was, so hot that I managed to burn all my neck and back, being an idiot detailing with no top on!!!


I know what its like having a black car, the panels get red hot! Ive been using rima Banana Gloss recently and it works great even on hot panels! BTW mate ive just got myself a SIlverline Silverstorm and am taking the plunge into Rotary and have also got myself a Flex http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=172507 and am hoping to get myself a bonnet or unwitting neighbours car to practice on and am excited/scared:lol:
I always follow your details for tips so thanks for the post again.
Phil


----------



## HC1001 (May 27, 2007)

Nice work under difficult conditions Si, I always seem to miss one of your threads, I must be more careful.............:thumb::lol:


----------



## ahaydock (Jan 4, 2007)

Top job as ever :thumb:


----------



## slrestoration (Nov 11, 2009)

Very tidy job & a great write up with excellent pics:thumb: Serious hard work out in that sun!!


----------



## sim L (Jan 3, 2010)

More excellent work mate, especially on a scorcher of a day like that! :thumb:


----------



## KKM (Dec 10, 2007)

Looking good Simon, yet another great detail

Well put together

:thumb:


----------



## Christian6984 (Dec 20, 2007)

nice work, great results considering the heat problems.


----------



## Baker21 (Aug 7, 2007)

GIZTO29 said:


> I know what its like having a black car, the panels get red hot! Ive been using rima Banana Gloss recently and it works great even on hot panels! BTW mate ive just got myself a SIlverline Silverstorm and am taking the plunge into Rotary and have also got myself a Flex http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=172507 and am hoping to get myself a bonnet or unwitting neighbours car to practice on and am excited/scared:lol:
> I always follow your details for tips so thanks for the post again.
> Phil


I had noticed that thread Phil, looks like you have stumbled across something useful there mate, all the best with it and glad my threads are of some help..........:thumb:



HC1001 said:


> Nice work under difficult conditions Si, I always seem to miss one of your threads, I must be more careful.............:thumb::lol:


:lol:

PM on it's way..........:thumb:


----------



## NickGTTDI (Jan 6, 2009)

great work mate, i did a similar thing this weekend with the wheels and arches! top job!


----------

